# Rod an reel help!!



## Hmbstjoe (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup everyone?? I'm new here and had a couple questions. I'm looking to get my first surf fishing setup and although not really new to fishing but new to surf fishing. I've searched alot and can decide what to choose so thought I would just ask. I'm looking to spend about $220 max. Looking at about 9-10 rod with fast action with spinning reel good with braided line. What would you guys recommend from experience??
Thanks

And glad to be a part of forum


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

10' carolina cast pro. And save up a little more to get a Daiwa BG.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

And you are fishing for what?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

alot depends on type of fish you are after and also how much weight you think you'll be throwing ... good choice going with braid on a spinner


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

If you don't tell us what you will be fishing for and what lures, bait or weight you want to throw then we can not really help. Also need to know how far you need to cast. Makes a difference if your throwing 1/4oz jigs to specks and reds or 2 oz tin or 8 and bait


----------



## Hmbstjoe (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry about that. Will mostly be plugging with light jigs for striper,halibut or even perch.


----------



## Hmbstjoe (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry about that. Will mostly be plugging with light jigs for striper,halibut or even perch.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Light jigs=?????

To me a light jig is 1/8 oz a heavy jig is 3/8 oz and a too heavy jig is 3/4oz

How do you plug with a jig?


----------



## Hmbstjoe (Jul 16, 2012)

1/2 to 2oz jigs AND lures.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

look where hes posting from boys-ca,as in left coast,they do stuff out ther a whole lot different.as for recomendations in your price range ,look into the bps om spinning rods 1-4oz 10-20# test,a real good rod for the money.for the reel,i'd pair it up with the bg20


----------

